# Vast ocean of light - Jonathan Dove



## greynolds

Jonathan Dove's fantastic anthem, Vast Ocean of Light, can be watched being sung live by the Cathedral Choir of Ely on their YouTube Channel which can be found/subscribed at here:

https://www.youtube.com/c/ElyCathedralCambridge?sub_confirmation=1

Next Week Totus Tuus by Gorecki, Hymn to the Mother of God by Tavener and Eccard's Maria, das Jungfrauelein shall be uploaded onto the channel.


----------



## WaterRat

It's a beautiful piece. Though I would have appreciated being able to see it without first being asked to subscribe to the channel.


----------

